# moving, need OTA advice.



## Tomsoundman (Jun 17, 2002)

Hello, moving back to homestead in Huntington, WV this spring. Keeping Dishnetwork, upgrade to 6000 or next generation HDTV receiver. Need advice on antenna.

I did antennaweb.org, need BLUE "medium directional w/preamp"

Also need advice on mast or tower. Two story brick with good wall for placement that won't be too ugly. I have a customer that does communication that said he will put up whatever I need.

Does not look like I will need rotor, towers I'm looking to receive signal from are in same location. (On the attached picture, it is the two signal locations to the north-east with the most channels on them.)

As you know, WV is quite hilly so I need to get antenna up high.

I know this is limited info but just thought someone might have some ideas to throw out.


Thanks
:shrug:


----------

